# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  finasteride 2 or 3 times to week

## CarlosSL

Hello, I wonder if someone takes it on the forum like this, and that results obtained. Opinions?

----------


## 25 going on 65

Some people do take finasteride every 2-3 days, with results. I believe Spencer takes 5 mg every 3 days.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Some people do take finasteride every 2-3 days, with results. I believe Spencer takes 5 mg every 3 days.


 That's around 1.66-1.67mg a day on average. I should try that, Spencer's hair looks pretty good, maybe I can have the same luck as him  :Cool:

----------


## bob13

> Hello, I wonder if someone takes it on the forum like this, and that results obtained. Opinions?


 Do you want to save money or your hair. Take at least .5 everyday.

----------


## CarlosSL

Hello, my situation is not bad. I want to prevent and I read that 1mg of finasteride  reduce DHT by one week. Look:

http://foro.recuperarelpelo.com/viewtopic.php?t=40774

Is in spanish, use a traductor.

----------


## CarlosSL

> That's around 1.66-1.67mg a day on average. I should try that, Spencer's hair looks pretty good, maybe I can have the same luck as him


 Thank, I am new to the problem of alopecia and I have 20 years old. My dermatologist prescribed me Finasteride, and after seeing studies of this drug, I want to try 2 or 3 times a week. (Sorry for my English)

----------


## mpb47

> Hello, I wonder if someone takes it on the forum like this, and that results obtained. Opinions?


 i am trying 2x a week because I had problems in the past and hoping keeping small amounts in my system will be enough.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> i am trying 2x a week because I had problems in the past and hoping keeping small amounts in my system will be enough.


 1mg 2x a week will do nothing.

----------


## CarlosSL

> 1mg 2x a week will do nothing.


 Why?, I dont think that.

----------


## mpb47

> 1mg 2x a week will do nothing.


 Well some docs are telling their patients to do it 1x a week. My loss is very very slow so hopefully it will work. It's that or nothing as I got bad bad sides when I did it daily

----------


## 25 going on 65

I believe 1 mg 2x per week would be better than nothing. But I'm too paranoid not to dose daily.  :Smile:

----------


## mpb47

> I believe 1 mg 2x per week would be better than nothing. But I'm too paranoid not to dose daily.


 it probably depends on how young you are, how aggressive your mpb is etc.

I am not advocating this for everyone as I am having to walk a tightrope between getting bad sides or doing nothing.

I am hoping that I can find an amount that will not give me sides yet keep my mpb from advancing.

----------

